# Budgie making whimpering noises?



## Nini (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello, i've had a female budgie for 2 years now and recently she started making some sort of soft whimpering(?) noises during sleeping hours. She doesnt make those sounds at any other time during the day, but is pretty vocal when i cover them so they could sleep. Is it something bad or is it just some sort of sleep talking birds do? Thank you in advance! Here's the audio: https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZfI9BeIP5c


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I don't have the proper software to listen to your audio. That said, some budgies do "sleep talk" by making tiny little chirping noises, grinding their beaks, etc. Budgies that mimic human words will even sometimes say them very quietly when sleeping 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Yes, this is normal  It's very cute! As mentioned above, these sounds are normal and are little "sleep chirps" that many budgies do. Your girl sounds a little like my own girl, who does that too  

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" provided above, to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around (and to meet your budgies soon!) :wave:


----------



## Nini (Dec 1, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! Welcome to Talk Budgies
> 
> I don't have the proper software to listen to your audio. That said, some budgies do "sleep talk" by making tiny little chirping noises, grinding their beaks, etc. Budgies that mimic human words will even sometimes say them very quietly when sleeping
> 
> ...





StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Yes, this is normal It's very cute! As mentioned above, these sounds are normal and are little "sleep chirps" that many budgies do. Your girl sounds a little like my own girl, who does that too <
> 
> ...


Oh that's a huge relief, unfortunately there are no avian vets here so I'm glad I can get more valuable information here! Say hello to your budgies for me! And thank you both so much!! <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds so you will have someone you are familiar with if/when your budgie ever does become ill or injured.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------



## Nini (Dec 1, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds so you will have someone you are familiar with if/when your budgie ever does become ill or injured.
> 
> While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.
> 
> ...


I have traveled a lot through the country for the past few months and managed to find 2 clinics that work with exotic animals! Thank you for the advice, I will do my best to make a better relationship with them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news, Nini! :thumbup:

If you have pictures you'd like to share, please feel free to start an on-going picture thread in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum.

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------

